# How does the Euro league work?



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Okay the Euro league must work different than the NBA because i see guys like Darko Milicic getting 19 minutes a game, and Mickael Pietrus averaing only 9 points a game. 

This doesn't make sense to me, how are these guys top prospects.

I assume Euro League works differently than the NBA, can someone explain to me how the Euro league works?


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> Okay the Euro league must work different than the NBA because i see guys like Darko Milicic getting 19 minutes a game, and Mickael Pietrus averaing only 9 points a game.
> 
> This doesn't make sense to me, how are these guys top prospects.
> ...


In the European Leagues, they develop young talents slowly, they don't give them 30 mpg when they are 18


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: How does the Euro league work?*



> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> 
> 
> In the European Leagues, they develop young talents slowly, they don't give them 30 mpg when they are 18


True. In Europe it is more of a "respect your elders" kind of game.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

In Europe there is no rebuilding process, the teams must win every championship. In order to play the Euroleague you must be a top team in your country. If you let the teenagers play a lot, your place at the Euroleague will be risked. That's the matter with big clubs.

In Europe, if a team gets a place at the bottom of the standing of his national league, next year it plays at second division. So the not-so-big clubs, can't afford anyway to develope talent in court while risking his first division status. Those teams usually are not so wealthy financially, and they can't invest for the future.

In the NBA everything is more simple. You can suck for some years in order to get better in the future, and it will be understood. You are able to plan for the future. In Europe, meanwhile, the fans demand titles out of their top teams (F.C.Barcelona, TAU Vitoria and Real Madrid in Spain, for example) every single year.

That's way, sometimes, those big clubs lend their too young players to other small clubs, perhaps playing in second division teams, like Real Madrid has done this year with Lampe (he was playing in Complutense in the Spanish second division) or TAU Vitoria has done with Splitter (playing in Bilbao, again in the Spanish second division). Or they just play them very few minutes.

Also, the trend of drafting so young players, keep the European teams reluctant to give them enough playing time, because they know they will likely loose them before they start to contribute significantly. So they would be sacrifying their present to get nothing in the future.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> In Europe there is no rebuilding process, the teams must win every championship. In order to play the Euroleague you must be a top team in your country. If you let the teenagers play a lot, your place at the Euroleague will be risked. That's the matter with big clubs.
> 
> In Europe, if a team gets a place at the bottom of the standing of his national league, next year it plays at second division. So the not-so-big clubs, can't afford anyway to develope talent in court while risking his first division status. Those teams usually are not so wealthy financially, and they can't invest for the future.
> ...


Excelent post :yes: 

There you have twinz2gether


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

moreover the game is more defence-oriented .... a player with 15-20ppg is a good scorer !


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Some other points to add to Genjuro's excellent post.

I often read about european teams not giving shots to the young kids because of some seniority issues... that's not true.
It's because those supertalented prospects lack the experience and the smarts to be reliable in the pivotal moments. 
I'm from Treviso, so I saw Skita: everyone knew that his talent was just sick, that he was so damn quicker and smoother than our other big men, but still everyone would have left Marconato, Garbajosa or Nicola on the court, because their experience was making them better players, then.
And this is not just about europe, everywhere in the world you'll see older players getting more playing time than raw, young, supertalented prospects, even in the NBA.
Kwame behind L8er, Curry behind Miller, Kobe behind Jones... they were simply not good enough, yet.

I think that the biggest mistake you make is comparing the NCAA level to the European one. College draft prospects are stars in their teams, why the Europeans shouldn't? Because you have only youngsters at the college level, even the seniors are 21-22, not 30 years veterans, so you don't see the same gap as far as experience, and in fact in the college bball you see an awful lot of youth mistakes you'll never see made by older players.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ryoga</b>!
> Some other points to add to Genjuro's excellent post.
> 
> I often read about european teams not giving shots to the young kids because of some seniority issues... that's not true.
> ...


I can only agree totally with my neighbour Ryoga.


----------

